# Plowing log sheet



## PPMAndy (Sep 25, 2016)

Does anyone have a great daily reporting sheet for their drivers? I have yet to come up with a great one. Getting the work done is half the battle.....interpreting the drivers notes for the day, so that I can bill correctly is a challenge.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

PPMAndy said:


> Does anyone have a great daily reporting sheet for their drivers? I have yet to come up with a great one. Getting the work done is half the battle.....interpreting the drivers notes for the day, so that I can bill correctly is a challenge.


You could make something with excel.

We have one that lists the property
Amount of snow on property
Walks plowed, salt applied to both or
Just one, time in, time out, additional notes, condtions present when services (temp, snow/ rain / ice)performed. driver signature at the bottom

I've seen ones with miles in, miles out, breakdowns reported, etc.


----------



## PPMAndy (Sep 25, 2016)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You could make something with excel.
> 
> We have one that lists the property
> Amount of snow on property
> ...


Sounds like it would help. Could you email a copy? [email protected]


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Go







od logs here..







http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112789&highlight=Service+log


----------



## PPMAndy (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I use this


----------



## PPMAndy (Sep 25, 2016)

MSsnowplowing said:


> I use this


Thank you


----------

